# 2015 Toy Run Captains boat List!! (Saturday Dec 5th)



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

We look foward to you joining us in this amazing event, please post your log on name, boat name, and number of guest aboard!!! Captain details will follow as we get closer to providing the Kids a wonderful Christmas!

Mont, please sticky!

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Myprozac "24 pathfinder" 5. Although I need a wrap that says jell o shots


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Myprozac (5)


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Offshore fanatic. 6 people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

3) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6)


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Myprozac (5)
3) Offshore Fanatic (6)
4) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6)


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

5) Empty Pockets CC - Sigsbee Deep (5)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Myprozac (5)
3) Offshore Fanatic (6)
4) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6)
5) Empty Pockets CC - Sigsbee Deep (5)


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Jason, you might as well put my boat on there too. LOL


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Myprozac (5)
3) Offshore Fanatic (6)
4) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6)
5) Empty Pockets CC - Sigsbee Deep (5) 
6) Slighty Dangerous (4)


----------



## Wireman (Dec 11, 2013)

Wireman......Wet Dream......(8)


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

Ali 'i Kai. (4-6)


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Myprozac (5)
3) Offshore Fanatic (6)
4) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6)
5) Empty Pockets CC - Sigsbee Deep (5) 
6) Slighty Dangerous (4) 
7) wireman - Wet Dream (8)
8) pomaki - Ali 'i Kai - (4-6)


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Put me as a maybe this year. Miss doing it. Cass, I know you can fit two more if I can't round up some participants


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Myprozac (5)
3) Offshore Fanatic (6)
4) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6)
5) Empty Pockets CC - Sigsbee Deep (5) 
6) Slighty Dangerous (4) 
7) wireman - Wet Dream (8)
8) pomaki - Ali 'i Kai - (4-6) 
9) Hotrod (2-4)


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> Put me as a maybe this year. Miss doing it. Cass, I know you can fit two more if I can't round up some participants


The more the merrier, just contribute to the alcohol bill........


----------



## triplethreat250 (May 7, 2012)

Triple Threat (10)
The Dance II (4)


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Myprozac (5)
3) Offshore Fanatic (6)
4) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6)
5) Empty Pockets CC - Sigsbee Deep (5) 
6) Slighty Dangerous (4) 
7) wireman - Wet Dream (8)
8) pomaki - Ali 'i Kai - (4-6) 
9) Hotrod (2-4) 
10) Triple Theat (10)
11) The Dance II (4)


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Knot 2 Nauti (4+)


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Myprozac (5)
3) Offshore Fanatic (6)
4) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6)
5) Empty Pockets CC - Sigsbee Deep (5) 
6) Slighty Dangerous (4) 
7) wireman - Wet Dream (8)
8) pomaki - Ali 'i Kai - (4-6) 
9) Hotrod (2-4) 
10) Triple Theat (10)
11) The Dance II (4)
12) Knot 2 Nauti (4)


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Just a note to all captains who may be "sitting on the fence" about making this run.

I invite you to talk to any of the captains and/or crews who have made this run in the past 13 years. What you will discover is a profound feeling of joy every time you make the trip. Although we never meet a single child we help with the Toy Run it is not hard to imagine the feelings of so many kids that may have never received a Christmas gift in their entire lives. So many of these children have experienced nothing but pain, torment, fear, panic and a depression that borders on suicidal in many cases. Others may have fared slightly better but have come on hard times only recently. Whatever their current situation they all have the same single bright day when "Santa" delivers those shiny new toys we donated.

Please do not sit on the fence this year. Join in for a wonderful experience that I guarantee will leave a Texas sized lump in your throat and tears every time you think of what you have done. Last year we helped over 3,000 children. This year the need is even greater. Please fire up the boat, load it with new toys and have a fun trip down the ICW to POC with us.

On the fun side of things we have the huge lighted boat parade and a new band and venue for our legendary Toy Run party. This year we have Michael Player and his 5-piece band playing all your favorites. Michael is famous up around Austin and we know you'll have a real hoot at this party.

Jerry
"Santa"


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Jerry, made me tear up a bit. Looking for 40 plus boats this year! Last year we had 37!


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

Go Man Go either the 27 Whaler or the 36 Bertram with a crew of 4.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Myprozac (5)
3) Offshore Fanatic (6)
4) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6)
5) Empty Pockets CC - Sigsbee Deep (5) 
6) Slighty Dangerous (4) 
7) wireman - Wet Dream (8)
8) pomaki - Ali 'i Kai - (4-6) 
9) Hotrod (2-4) 
10) Triple Theat (10)
11) The Dance II (4)
12) Knot 2 Nauti (4) 
13) Go Man Go (4)


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Need a lot more Boats!!!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Hope We Can Make It*

Hi Jason - Marci and I hope to be able to join the 2015 Toy Run and will know more in a couple of weeks. I've had some health issues / surgery but hope to be 100% by Dec 5th. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Hope for a speedy recovery!*



buzzard bill said:


> Hi Jason - Marci and I hope to be able to join the 2015 Toy Run and will know more in a couple of weeks. I've had some health issues / surgery but hope to be 100% by Dec 5th. I'll keep you updated.


Hope for a speedy recovery!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Add Me To The List*

Thanks for your support. I'm pretty sure we'll be there so go ahead and add "My Safari" and 4 people.


----------



## spectackler1 (Jun 28, 2005)

Please add:
Double Trouble-Team No-Sweat (4)


----------



## Wireman (Dec 11, 2013)

Jason, add two more to Wet Dream for a total of 10...........thanks


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Myprozac (5)
3) Offshore Fanatic (6)
4) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6)
5) Empty Pockets CC - Sigsbee Deep (5) 
6) Slighty Dangerous (4) 
7) wireman - Wet Dream (10)
8) pomaki - Ali 'i Kai - (4-6) 
9) Hotrod (2-4) 
10) Triple Theat (10)
11) The Dance II (4)
12) Knot 2 Nauti (4) 
13) Go Man Go (4) 
14) buzzard bill - My Safari (4)
15) Double Trouble-Team No-Sweat (4)

Still Need More Boats! Let's Go Captains!!!


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

Can you add the "Rod Father" they will have 4 members on the crew. It another boat from north Texas


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Myprozac (5)
3) Offshore Fanatic (6)
4) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6)
5) Empty Pockets CC - Sigsbee Deep (5) 
6) Slighty Dangerous (4) 
7) wireman - Wet Dream (10)
8) pomaki - Ali 'i Kai - (4-6) 
9) Hotrod (2-4) 
10) Triple Theat (10)
11) The Dance II (4)
12) Knot 2 Nauti (4) 
13) Go Man Go (4) 
14) buzzard bill - My Safari (4)
15) Double Trouble-Team No-Sweat (4)
16) Rod Father (4)

Still Need More Boats! Let's Go Captains!!!


----------



## tcu101 (Sep 30, 2010)

Count us in for our 4th year!!! There will be 7 of us


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Myprozac (5)
3) Offshore Fanatic (6)
4) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6)
5) Empty Pockets CC - Sigsbee Deep (5) 
6) Slighty Dangerous (4) 
7) wireman - Wet Dream (10)
8) pomaki - Ali 'i Kai - (4-6) 
9) Hotrod (2-4) 
10) Triple Theat (10)
11) The Dance II (4)
12) Knot 2 Nauti (4) 
13) Go Man Go (4) 
14) buzzard bill - My Safari (4)
15) Double Trouble-Team No-Sweat (4)
16) Rod Father (4)
17) tcu101 - (7)

Still Need More Boats! Let's Go Captains!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Please read entire page!

2015 Toy Run Captain's Information Sheet
Saturday December 5th - Launch & Departure Details
NEW THIS YEAR!!! ---
** Kick off dinner the night before the Toy Run at Surfside Marina!**
** After party is at Hooperâ€™s Bar and Grille 2441 W Maple St (BYOBottle) this year with a new band featuring Michael Player.**

1. Kick off dinner the night before the toy run at Surfside Marina!
2. We have two groups of boats launching at Bridge Bait and Tackle (BBT). Fishing boats and those wishing to cruise at a more leisurely pace should be in the water and be ready to head west by 9:30am SHARP. The "go fast" LCPC and TOPPS boats have the option of leaving BBT a little later at 10:00am because they can easily catch up with the slower boats and join us for lunch at Matagorda Harbor.
3. Low tide Saturday morning in Freeport is at 5:55AM and high tide is at 12:34PM. Plan your launch accordingly. Surfside Marina, across the channel from BBT can launch boats up to 40' long with their forklift at a reduced fee of only $50 to splash and put back on your trailer on Sunday, donated to the Toy Run. Please be prepared to pay with cash. Overnight slips are available for Friday night for a cash price of $25 donated back to the Toy Run. Call Steve Arndt 979-799-8381 (cell) if you need a slip or any other assistance from Surfside Marina. Surfside Marina is also allowing all our trucks and trailers to park overnight in their gated parking lot with overnight security.
4. Departure from BBT for both groups will need to be done on time (9:30am or 10:00am) in order to insure we can cover the 46 miles to our half-way point at Matagorda Harbor around 11:00am. First time captains, you will have two slow spots where you may have to wait. The first spot are the locks at the Brazos River. The second is the swing bridge at Sargent. Be patient, the wait is usually not more than 10 minutes, max.
5. We will travel together in groups to help any boats that need assistance. â€œNo boat or toy left behind!â€ Our primary VHF communications channel will be channel 68 the entire weekend. If you cannot join us at BBT for departure, the next two spots with launch ramps are in Sargent or Matagorda Harbor.
Saturday Trip Plan between Freeport and Port O'Connor & Lunch Stop at Matagorda Harbor
1. The total one-way distance from BBT to Port O'Connor is about 79 miles, but our first stop will be at 11:00am at Matagorda Harbor which is 46 miles from BBT. This stop will be a combo bathroom / lunch / poker run stop. There is no 93 octane fuel at this stop, but there is 93 in POC at the Fishing Center, another 32 miles west of Matagorda Harbor.
2. Everyone is on their own for lunch at Matagorda Harbor. There's plenty of bulkhead space in the Harbor to dock your boat and stretch your legs. Poker Run players will pay their $20 per hand (max is 4 hands) here and collect their 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th cards for each hand - "Poker Card" drawing will be held at the bottom of the Waterfront Restaurant, in the bar area.
3. The Waterfront Restaurant is across the street from Matagorda Harbor and is a good spot if you'd like to get out of the weather for a sit down lunch. They open up at 11:00am. Prices are reasonable and the food is great. This year they will again have a limited set menu posted in order to get everyone back on the water by the proper departure time. Let Waterfront Restaurant know youâ€™re with the Toy Run to insure a quick lunch!
4. Diesel / 87 octane gas are both available at Matagorda Harbor. The next available fuel is 32 miles west, at our Port O'Connor destination. We would like everyone to be finished with refueling, lunch, etc. and back in the ICW, ready to head west to POC by no later than 1:00pm.
5. The final leg down the ICW and the trip across Matagorda Bay into POC can be easy if the weather is good and you know where you're going. If you've never crossed Matagorda Bay, don' have a chart plotter, or need any help please be sure to keep visual contact / follow another boat who knows the way. The low winter tides in Matagorda Bay will require that you stay in the ICW channel to avoid accidental grounding, and we will be crossing the bay at low tide this year. If we have no delays or problems on this leg of the trip we should arrive in POC around 2:30 - 2:45pm.
Arrival at Port O'Connor, Dinner, the Boat Parade and the Famous After Party
1. As soon as we arrive at the jetties just east of POC we want to form up in one line and run our boats single file together down to Froggie's Bait Camp and then back to Clarks Inn. A TV crew will be filming us so honk / wave and let them know we've arrived. We will then off-load all toys at Clark's Inn. Due to limited turning / dock space at Clark's Inn we ask those Captains who have reservations at Clarks to go ahead and dock first. There is additional docking next door to Clark's Inn at the Caracol Development bulkhead (see map). Once unloaded, everyone is free to relax or start decorating their boats for the parade. This will also be the time and place for Poker Run players to pick up their 5th card for each hand, and buy an optional 6th card for $5 if you feel the need. Look for the "Poker Card" sign, upstairs on the veranda overlooking the boat slips at Clarks Inn.
2. Port Oâ€™Connor Chambers of Commerce has graciously offered dinner for our group in the parking lot of Clarks Inn. Our plan is to start serving dinner 5:00 - 5:30pm, just prior to the parade safety meeting. Please let us know ahead of time how many of you expect for dinner to help them prepare for our arrival. For those who prefer to dine at a restaurant there are several (Josieâ€™s, Hooperâ€™s, Hurricane Junction, and several others) within 5 blocks walking distance of Clarks.
3. If you plan on being in the boat parade please fill out the 2015 Boat Parade Registration form. The form can be downloaded on the Toy Run website at www.poctoyrun.net. The plan is to have all the Toy Run boats go as one group, and we will get in the parade line after the local boats line up. There is still a safety meeting scheduled for 5:30pm on the boat dock at Clark's Inn. One representative from each boat must attend this brief safety meeting. The parade starts at 6:30pm sharp about 3 miles west of Clark's Inn, at the Coast Guard dock, and proceeds back east to Clarks Inn for judging and awards. Feel free to cruise close to the docks and throw out beads and candy, "Mardi-Gras" style. The crowds / kids on the docks love it. Cash prizes and trophies will be awarded.
4. Caracol Marina has graciously offered boat slips free of charge as long as a temporary boat slip agreement has been filled out and emailed to James Eastep 713-494-4989, [email protected]. This form can be downloaded at www.poctoyrun.net. If you need electricity and/or water please call him to turn power/water on.
5. Our after party is at Hooperâ€™s Bar and Grille (BYOBottle) (2441 W Maple St) this year with a new and exciting band. We will have several golf carts and vehicles provided to us for transportation. 
Sunday Return Trip To BBT
1. Thanks to the Adopt-An-Angel program Sunday morning breakfast is free and served buffet style at Clark's Inn. Breakfast includes juice, milk, coffee, cereal, and assorted yummy breakfast taco's (eggs, cheese, bacon, sausage, etc.). You can dine there on their 2nd floor veranda overlooking the ICW, or pack up and eat on your way back to Freeport.
2. Most folks usually do their own thing on Sunday, some leave early, some leave late and we normally don't return to Freeport as a group. Follow a friend with a GPS back across Matagorda Bay to avoid getting stuck on an oyster reef / sand bar.
Logistical / Misc. Information
1. Boat / motor repair service and parts are available in POC, they are not opened on the weekend but should you need assistance they will receive a message if you call and leave a message Coastal Bend Marine, 1808 W. Adams Ave., 361-983-4841 at www.coastalbendmarine.com. They are certified for Yamaha, Suzuki and Evinrude service. Robby Sanders, 361-983-2058, is available to help boats in distress near Port O'Connor.
2. If you need ground transportation from Clark's Inn or other motel / residence on Saturday night please contact Marie Hawes at 361-920-2322 and she will help or call a POC local volunteer to pick you up.
3. If you have any problems or need help before or during the Toy Run you can contact any of the Toy Run organizing committee:
Jerry Karnes - cell phone 281-684-1117 or email [email protected]
Jason Fry - cell phone 281-960-8047 or email [email protected]
Wendy Fry - cell phone 940-390-3747 or email [email protected]
Brett Nicholas â€" cell phone 832-283-4030
Amy Nicholas - cell phone 823-228-3176
4. The lockmaster monitors VHF channel 13
5. Contact numbers:
Bridge Bait (Freeport) â€" 979-239-2248
Surfside Marina (Freeport) â€" main - 979-230-9400
Steve Arndt with Surfside cell â€" 979-799-8381
Waterfront Restaurant (Matagorda) â€" 979-863-2520
Inn at Clarks (Port Oâ€™Connor) â€" 361-983-2300
Tigrett Realty (Port Oâ€™Connor) â€" 361-983-2671
American Inn & Suites (Port Oâ€™Connor) â€" 361-983-2606
Caracol Marina (Port Oâ€™Connor) â€" James Eastep cell â€" 713-494-4989
Hooperâ€™s Bar and Grille (Port Oâ€™Connor) â€" 361-983-4249
Coastal Bend Marina (Port Oâ€™Connor) - 361-983-4841
US Tow (Port Oâ€™Connor) â€" Robby Sanders cell - 361-983-2058
Marie Hawes (Port Oâ€™Connor) â€" Adopt and Angel coordinator â€" 361-920-2322


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Just an FYI. I've got a group headed from Galveston Saturday morning. Of anyone would like to join shoot me a message. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Need their boat name and number of crew to post on Captians list.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (6)
2) Myprozac (5)
3) Offshore Fanatic (6)
4) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6)
5) Empty Pockets CC - Sigsbee Deep (5) 
6) Slighty Dangerous (4) 
7) wireman - Wet Dream (10)
8) pomaki - Ali 'i Kai - (4-6) 
9) Hotrod (2-4) 
10) Triple Theat (10)
11) The Dance II (4)
12) Knot 2 Nauti (4) 
13) Go Man Go (4) 
14) buzzard bill - My Safari (4)
15) Double Trouble-Team No-Sweat (4)
16) Rod Father (4)
17) tcu101 - (7)

Still Need More Boats! Let's Go Captains!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

OK, I'm in

trodery - "Hard Knox" - 4-6


----------



## Outlaw17 (May 9, 2012)

Outlaw17 (4) people total
Capt. Keith Outlaw
I've been in contact with Nathan Wolf and ready to go.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I guess I need to put us on here

Team Marsh 1- Nautigirl - 10

We will also have a boatright Team marsh 2 but we don't have a name or number of crew yet


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Parade form*

Parade Form: please fill out and return as instructed to do so on form.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*2015 Toy Run Offical Attire*

Shirts for Sale while quantiles last!!! Sizes Sm, Med, Lg, XL, XXL. Cost is $20.00 a shirt. We also have Flags to be flown on you boat, their cost is $30.00. Please email Wendy Fry (my wife) to place orders at: [email protected]

Thank your for your support!

The Toy Run Team


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Back of shirt*

Back of Shirt


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Flag*

Flag


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

Outlaw17 said:


> Outlaw17 (4) people total
> Capt. Keith Outlaw
> I've been in contact with Nathan Wolf and ready to go.


I didn't think they let outlaws in this run. Glad he talked you into it.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (6)
2) Myprozac (5)
3) Offshore Fanatic (6)
4) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6)
5) Empty Pockets CC - Sigsbee Deep (5) 
6) Slighty Dangerous (4) 
7) wireman - Wet Dream (10)
8) pomaki - Ali 'i Kai - (4-6) 
9) Hotrod (2-4) 
10) Triple Theat (10)
11) The Dance II (4)
12) Knot 2 Nauti (4) 
13) Go Man Go (4) 
14) buzzard bill - My Safari (4)
15) Double Trouble-Team No-Sweat (4)
16) Rod Father (4)
17) tcu101 - (7)
18) trodery - "Hard Knox" - 4-6
19) Outlaw17 (4) 
20) Team Marsh 1- Nautigirl - 10

Still Need More Boats! Let's Go Captains!!!


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Capt., I asked on the other thread but maybe this is the better place. Will there be any boats headed to poc from down south?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Sure, that boat with Blaise and Zack will be headed up to POC...!

Got a name for that new boat yet?


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*blaze 'em is Blaise*



Slightly Dangerous said:


> Sure, that boat with Blaise and Zack will be headed up to POC...!
> 
> Got a name for that new boat yet?


 Empty Pockets CC, is coming from down South I believe. PM's sent to both.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Sure, that boat with Blaise and Zack will be headed up to POC...!
> 
> Got a name for that new boat yet?


Yessir, "ForSure ForSure " 28 contender. Not sure on crew size yet, still working on it.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

blaze 'em said:


> Yessir, "ForSure ForSure " 28 contender. Not sure on crew size yet, still working on it.


Looking forward to meeting yall!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (6)
2) Myprozac (5)
3) Offshore Fanatic (6)
4) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6)
5) Empty Pockets CC - Sigsbee Deep (5) 
6) Slighty Dangerous (4) 
7) wireman - Wet Dream (10)
8) pomaki - Ali 'i Kai - (4-6) 
9) Hotrod (2-4) 
10) Triple Theat (10)
11) The Dance II (4)
12) Knot 2 Nauti (4) 
13) Go Man Go (4) 
14) buzzard bill - My Safari (4)
15) Double Trouble-Team No-Sweat (4)
16) Rod Father (4)
17) tcu101 - (7)
18) trodery - "Hard Knox" - 4-6
19) Outlaw17 (4) 
20) Team Marsh 1- Nautigirl - 10
21) blaze 'em (?)

Still Need More Boats! Let's Go Captains!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

We need more boats!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm sorry but I'm out... the boat is not going to be ready.

I will volunteer to haul toys from Freeport to POC in a trailer if needed. Last year I let Andrew use my trailer to haul extra toys... it's available again this year , if someone needs me just let me know.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm out as well. My boat isn't going to be ready either. I thought I'd make out of the yard just in time but it's not looking very promising at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Add to Captfry's Reputation
BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (6)
2) Myprozac (5)
3) Offshore Fanatic (6)
4) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6) 
5) Slighty Dangerous (4) 
6) wireman - Wet Dream (10)
7) pomaki - Ali 'i Kai - (4-6) 
8) Hotrod (2-4) 
9) Triple Theat (10)
10) The Dance II (4)
11) Knot 2 Nauti (4) 
12) Go Man Go (4) 
13) buzzard bill - My Safari (4)
14) Double Trouble-Team No-Sweat (4)
15) Rod Father (4)
16) tcu101 - (7
17) Outlaw17 (4) 
18) Team Marsh 1- Nautigirl - 10
19) blaze 'em (?)

Had two boats drop out! We have lots of toys to deliver!

Still Need More Boats! Let's Go Captains!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Count me in... Haven't made the run since 2012. 

Taking one boat for now, 31' fountain "big fish catcher" 7 people. 

I can run my boat also if need be which is a 23' mako. "Miss.chievous"


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

My buddy told me to add his boat. 

"Prestige world wide" 24 haynie 5-6 people


----------



## tcu101 (Sep 30, 2010)

I had a couple people back out on my boat, so I will have some extra room to carry any extra toys on my boat if needed. I know last year we needed more boats to carry the toys.


----------



## Tilt-up31 (Jul 8, 2013)

Count two boats for the Santa's.

SCB Recon 4 people
El Pescador Cat 3 people


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (6)
2) Myprozac (5)
3) Offshore Fanatic (6)
4) Seawolf5481 - Zero down (4-6) 
5) Slighty Dangerous (4) 
6) wireman - Wet Dream (10)
7) pomaki - Ali 'i Kai - (4-6) 
8) Hotrod (2-4) 
9) Triple Theat (10)
10) The Dance II (4)
11) Knot 2 Nauti (4) 
12) Go Man Go (4) 
13) buzzard bill - My Safari (4)
14) Double Trouble-Team No-Sweat (4)
15) Rod Father (4)
16) tcu101 - (7
17) Outlaw17 (4) 
18) Team Marsh 1- Nautigirl - 10
19) blaze 'em (?)
20) Blue Fury- big fish catcher- (7)
21) prestige world wide-(6)
22) SCB Recon (4)
23) El Pescador (3)

Thanks for the new boats stepping up to help!

Still Need More Boats! Let's Go Captains!!! Looking to break 40 boats this year!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

I will be there to drop off toys for the run again this year. Not picky who takes them for me just want to be able to donate. Usually I pass them to Buzzard Bill.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*I'll Be There*

We'll be motoring around in the ICW, waiting for the start, so just give me a call at 713-416-1082 and I can pick up the toys at Surfside Marina's dock.

Bill


----------



## Liquid Assets (Sep 8, 2015)

Please add Liquid Assets (4) to the list.


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

*Surfside Marina Friday and Saturday*

Don't forget, we're offering overnight dockage at Surfside Marina for only $25 cash, which will be donated back to the Toy Run. If you're splashing the boat on Saturday morning and just need a place to tie up in the morning while you're waiting, we should have dock space available while you wait and/or load up with toys, free of charge.

Low tide on Saturday morning is at 6am, so be prepared for skinny water at the launch ramp. If you're splashing the boat the day before, low tide is at 4 in the afternoon. High tide on Friday is roughly 10:30am and 10:30 pm. High tide Saturday is around noon.

If you're keeping the boat with us Friday night but wont get down until late, no problem. We've got security on site 24 hours so we can grab a line no matter when you show up. Keep in mind, though, we'll be having a Christmas party from 6-9pm on Friday, so you might kill two birds with one stone. Tamales, enchiladas, Christmas music and free beer. What's not to like!

Also, please remember that if you've got a larger boat and need us to splash it with our forklift the cost is $50 cash, which will be donated back to the Toy Run. To be honest, we'll be very busy on Saturday morning so if you can either launch the boat yourself or bring it by the day before it would help us tremendously.

Finally, if you're launching your boat nearby and would feel better leaving your truck and trailer in our parking lot, please feel free. Just get with one of our dock attendants on Saturday morning and we'll direct you where to park.

If you have any questions please give me a call on my cell at 979-799-8381, and we look forward to seeing you this weekend!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We truly thank Steve and Surfside Marina for all the help they have so graciously donated this year. Everything from storing toys for later loading to overnight storage to the super departure party on Friday...and a lot more.

I also wish to thank Bridge Bait & Tackle for providing a launch spot as they have in all the years past. Really great folks on both sides of the channel.

This year the weather looks really good and our wonderful elves have crossed all the "t's" and dotted all the "i's" to make this event another winner for the children we serve. I personally feel so proud of the kind people who participate in the Toy Run. There are way too many to start putting names out, and I don't think it even matters to them. They are doing this out of their hearts and I'm sure if it wasn't this event they would be involved in some giving of their time, money and effort elsewhere.

I know of no way to express how you will make the kids feel come Christmas morning. It will be a shock to most of them and at the very least a great wonderful surprise to the others. You made it happen. May God bless each and every one of you and hold you dear for the great love you have shown.

See you there!
Jerry


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

We are still in coming up from Port Aransas. I haven't seen or heard of anyone else coming from this direction so I guess we will be solo. 

"For Sure For Sure" 4ppl


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm out, sorry. My ecm on my motor died and it will not be here for two weeks. Sorry


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I will have room for a couple of crew if anyone needs a ride down and back. Just PM or show up.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

The Toy Run is this weekend!!!
****Don't forget - SURFSIDE MARINA IS SERVING DINNER ON FRIDAY NIGHT TO KICK START THE TOY RUN!****
!!!If you have extra room on your boat please head over to surfside Saturday morning and load up more toys that are being stored there!!! 
Thank you Surfside
No toy left behind!!
Thank you to all our supporters that provide smiles to so many children on Christmas!!!


----------



## Wireman (Dec 11, 2013)

Wireman is down to 7 elves for dinner


----------



## Liquid Assets (Sep 8, 2015)

Had some people back out on me, so i have 2 crew spots open if anyone needs a ride down and back.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Y'all have fun!!!!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Everything finally loaded! 5 boats leaving Tiki at 715 Am. Maxed out on serious toys. If any other Galveston boats want to run with us we should hit the ditch by harbor walk around 730am. BE READY FOR JELLO!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

The supper at Surfside marina was great 

And looks like everyone made it to POC with no problems


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

So how was the trip from everyone that went? Looks like y'all had pretty good weather!!!!
Let's see the pics


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

The weather was gorgeous both days! There were no major mechanical issues coming or going and everybody stayed in the channel while crossing West Matty so there were no sandbar party's.

A *BIG* shout out goes to Jerry Karnes, Jason and Wendy Fry for putting this all together and to all the help from everyone else with the bbq fundraisers to bike auctions. There will definitely be some happy children come Christmas Day.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

*A few more....*

.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Another Great Toy Run In The Books*

Everything about the 2015 Toy Run was outstanding, as usual. Thanks to Jason & Wendy, Brett & Amy, and everyone else who worked so hard to pull this off. We had 20+ boats and tons of toys. In addition to all the toys each captain and crew loaded on their boats at Freeport, we were met at the Matagorda harbor stop by some fine folks from Rosenberg, TX who were pulling a 22' trailer filed to the top with $14,000 worth of toys!! It was a challenge to get all those additional toys loaded, but we managed to get it done and made it into POC in record time.

Had a bit of a delay in getting back to Freeport on Sunday as the Sargent swing bridge had a broken cable and was down for 3-4 hours. Good thing we had a high tide around 1:00pm which made taking Mitchell's Cut and the open water route back a piece of cake. I'll post up some pics once I have them uploaded


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Some Toy Run Photos*

Sorry for the poor quality - we just had our iphone photos


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*One More*

Almost forgot the parade prep shot


----------



## Liquid Assets (Sep 8, 2015)

Great Shot of Jason and Wendy Fry


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

It was our first year to join in on this wonderful event. Truly a awesome experience, looking forward to the next one. Big group of awesome people with big hearts.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Sep 8, 2015)

First timers! Awesome time....Awesome weather....Awesome people!!!!! Thank you for having us and we will definitely be back next year. Especially, a lot more prepared. Look out 2016 Toy Run. Coming after you Jason Fry for that trophy! 
Tiffany Savoie
(Mrs. Liquid Assets)


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Liquid Assets said:


> First timers! Awesome time....Awesome weather....Awesome people!!!!! Thank you for having us and we will definitely be back next year. Especially, a lot more prepared. Look out 2016 Toy Run. Coming after you Jason Fry for that trophy!
> Tiffany Savoie
> (Mrs. Liquid Assets)


 Glad to hear your going to return, and best of luck on that trophy! Nothing like some friendly competition.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I wish to thank each and every person who gave so generously of time, money and effort on this trip. Each year we manage to serve more and more children and break all previous records. This year was no exception with over 2,900 children already earmarked for a Christmas gift and substantial toys still waiting for distribution at POC. 

Thank you so very much. It was a wonderful thing you have done. My hat is off to all the elves who helped make this happen again. Jason and Wendy, Team Marsh, Brett Holden, Bill and Marci Bahr and so many more. We also wish to thank all our primary donors with Shell, Houston Big Game Fishing Club, Surfside marina and so many more I can't count them.

I am proud to be involved with each and every one of you and hope to see all again next year for number 14.

Jerry & Neveen Karnes


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Video of Toy Run*

I finally figured out how to get the video's off our gopro's. This is my first attempt at stringing together clips and my little girl did most of the filming. There are a lot of pictures of our two boats, but the video at the 2:50 mark is of the entire flotilla around Sargent. Hope you enjoy.

E01UFE80I5s[[/MEDIA]


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

Great vid..thanks for sharing.


----------

